# Unknown language: cowt wooer re amer loow ne ner im ame



## oveka

what it?
"COWT WOOER RE AMER LOOW NE NER IM AME"


----------



## L'irlandais

Without any context it's gibberish.  re Amer Loow, might mean regarding (a person called) Amer LOOW  then again it might mean any number of things in any number of different languages.


----------



## Dan2

L'irlandais said:


> Without any context it's gibberish


I don't understand this response.  We'd all recognize a French, German, or Italian text of that length as the respective language.  It's gibberish to you (and me!) because WE don't recognize the language (if in fact it's a real language).  Maybe someone else does.


L'irlandais said:


> it might mean any number of things in any number of different languages.


Right.  And the OP is simply asking if anyone knows what language it is and what it means.  Seems like a reasonable request.


----------



## CapnPrep

Dan2 said:


> And the OP is simply asking if anyone knows what language it is and what it means.  Seems like a reasonable request.


Sure, but in case no one recognizes the language (if any) just like that, it would be useful for the OP to provide some further contextual details: Where they came across this text, who wrote it, in what situation, if this is the entire text, if there were other texts alongside it (perhaps in a more familiar language), whether they have any idea what the meaning/topic of the text could be, etc. etc.


----------



## origumi

Dan2 said:


> I don't understand this response.  We'd all recognize a French, German, or Italian text of that length as the respective language.  It's gibberish to you (and me!) because WE don't recognize the language (if in fact it's a real language).  Maybe someone else does.


Seems there's no straightforward response - Google doesn't find the separate words or their combinations. Therefore context should help. Maybe:

* This is a transcription of language which is usually not written in Latin letters
* This is a remote language, African for example, with practically no material in the web and no online readers
* This is just a random letter combination, or an encrypted message of some kind, or a fictional language


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi Dan,
I've contributed to some  "way out there" questions on this other languages forum :   Sierra Otomi/Otomí/Hñähñu: Skunk ,  Yiddish: farhaltisht deine licht unter a shorten ,  Kwaheri / Swahili , Lakota Sioux: Peaks of Otter , to list but a few.  However the common denominator of those discussions is that the OP gave a maximum of info to help find an answer to their question.


			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Gibberish is a generic term in English for talking that sounds like speech, but carries no actual meaning. This meaning has also been extended to meaningless text...


While the OP doesn't know which language is concerned, they do know how they came by this text, une source d'information précieuse.  The meaning of the text can only be acertained once we know what language we are dealing with, if any.


----------

